# Barnsby Saddles haven't gone, completely



## cremedemonthe (20 November 2014)

Where there's a will, there's a way!

EX-BARNSBY BOSS LAUNCHES LOOKALIKE SADDLES


James Hitchen, former managing director of collapsed saddlery company Jabez Cliff & Co &#8211; best known for its Barnsby label, is behind new saddle brand Barclay & Co.

The range is being made by Ideal Saddle & WRS with whom Mr Hitchen is working. The Walsall based company is understood to have acquired the Barnsby saddle patterns.

&#8220;The name may be new but the products will be the same,&#8221; said Mr Hitchen.

He added that the saddles are being built on &#8220;the same Beebee & Beebee saddle trees&#8221; and will be sold &#8220;as the original Barnsby range.&#8221;

The Barnsby trademark and other intellectual property assets have been acquired by sports brands company The Sports HQ 

Good news isn't it, Oz (Saddler)


----------



## Maesfen (20 November 2014)

I'm very glad they're not disappearing altogether.  

Their saddles have been a huge part of my riding life, I can't remember a yard, even as a child,  without at least one of their saddles which were always very good quality, a pleasure to use and look after - plus they all seemed to fit a variety of horses (or perhaps horses were more similar then than they are now!)


----------



## sbloom (20 November 2014)

Not surprised, Ideal had clearly pretty much bought out Barnsby, it was very clear when Walsall Riding refused to honour any tree orders for 7 weeks in order to supply the new Barnsby venture with hundreds of trees (no-one needs that many trees in one go).  How to pee off a lot of long term good customers!


----------



## applecart14 (20 November 2014)

cremedemonthe said:



			Where there's a will, there's a way!

EX-BARNSBY BOSS LAUNCHES LOOKALIKE SADDLES


James Hitchen, former managing director of collapsed saddlery company Jabez Cliff & Co  best known for its Barnsby label, is behind new saddle brand Barclay & Co.

The range is being made by Ideal Saddle & WRS with whom Mr Hitchen is working. The Walsall based company is understood to have acquired the Barnsby saddle patterns.

The name may be new but the products will be the same, said Mr Hitchen.

He added that the saddles are being built on the same Beebee & Beebee saddle trees and will be sold as the original Barnsby range.

The Barnsby trademark and other intellectual property assets have been acquired by sports brands company The Sports HQ 

Good news isn't it, Oz (Saddler)
		
Click to expand...

I have sent you a PM


----------

